# G.N. Zakharov



## Stupid (Jul 17, 2007)

Hero of the Soviet Union Georgii Nefedovich Zakharov was recorded to have 18 kills and also in other sources 23 kills. He was the commander of the 303 IAP which contained the Normandie-Niemen and although he was an important person and at least a triple ace I can't find any info on him anywhere, under any of the names that different sources give me. His aircrafts paintscheme (he flew a yak-3) is famous, but this is the only inforation I could find of him on Google.

Zakharov 
Georgii Nefedovich, Major-General 

(1908 – ) 

(Георгий Нефедович Захаров)

1943 - 1945Commanding Officer 303rd Figther Division



This is one of the pilots I'm actually devoting time to to research so if you have any informtion on him it would be helpful


----------



## Njaco (Jul 19, 2007)

found this from a French site and translated by Google...

Translated version of http://pguiller.club.fr/avionsVVS.htm

Goergi Zakharov was born on April 24, 1908 in the area from will samara. It joined the army in 1930 with the 7th military college with stalingrad. It is then posted to the 109 IA in the air brigade of Kiev.

In 1936 it goes voluntary to be useful in Spain, or it arrives in August.

Its first exit proceeds above Madrid to the orders of Polikarpov I15. On its return in Soviet Union it asserts 6 divided individual victories and 4.

It goes again voluntary for a service in operation and is found in China in 1938 against the Japanese invader, it gains three additional victories there. Returned in its fatherland it is named Lieutenant-colonel, it is only thirty years old!

With the opening of the hostilities to Germany he is general and order the 43 IAD; in spite of its rank it carries out missions of combat in I16 and gains new victories.

Aprés a provisional stop of its carière to the face from November 1941 to December 1942, during which it directs the college of the air of Ulan-Ude; it takes the command of the 303 IAD.

With this air division which integrates the Normandy regiment, it takes part in the combat of the saillan of Koursk then to those carried out by the 3rd face of Ukraine, the war temine in Prussia Orientale.

Georgii ZHAKAROV took part in 153 exits since June 1941, was engaged in 48 engagements and asserts ten victories supplémentiares to finish with a score of 23 victories.

and this was of interest..check halfway down.

9 GIAP Virtual Aces High Squadron


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 7, 2007)

How one person could so stupid to choose the nick...stupid ?


----------



## Stupid (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info Njaco.

I like the name Stupid, no-one will take what I say seriously so if I'm wrong about something they'll just say "oh well he's stupid, I mean his name is stupid! Sheesh! he must be stupid!" Right?


----------



## Stupid (Aug 9, 2007)

Crap i double posted!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 10, 2007)

> I like the name Stupid, no-one will take what I say seriously so if I'm wrong about something they'll just say "oh well he's stupid, I mean his name is stupid! Sheesh! he must be stupid!" Right



I think you need some self help books...just my opinion.


----------



## Stupid (Aug 11, 2007)

Nah, they never worked for me


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2007)

Never tasted good to me neither. Need salt.


----------



## Stupid (Aug 13, 2007)

Personally i prefer some Cajun Spices, got some from some gypsies last summer.


----------



## fer-de-lance (Sep 4, 2007)

The discrepancy lies in how the "shared" victories are counted in the total. Zakharov was given credit for 6 individual victories and 4 shared in Spain. (Including a Potez 54 shared on Aug. 18, 1936, an Arado 68 claimed Nov. 9, 1936; a CR-32 claimed and another shared in Feb. 1937; three He-51 in one action over Madrid).

He also claimed 2 A5M in China (one at Nanchang Feb. 25, 1938 and another on April 29, 1938 ).

Finally, there were 10 victories claimed during the Great Patriotic War. This gives a total of 18 individual victories and 4 shared ... total 22.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 8, 2007)

Good Thinking Stupid. If you are brilliant one day, everybody will be suprised.


----------

